# 2ww...nearly over



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi.

I was just wondering if anyone has any advice about symptoms in the 2ww. i am due to take my home pregnancy test on wednesday morning.  It feels like the 2ww has been going on forever. Im so confused now.  I have some symptoms that make me believe it may have worked but I have others that make me think my period is going to start.  I know that progesterone can give side effects that are similar to early pregnancy symtoms.  I know some women say they just know when they're pregnant, but i honestly dont know which way the test will go. Im just wondering if anyone else had similar experience please? 
S x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Having gone though 6 2ww's, 5 (unsuccessful) IUI's, and 1 (successful) IVF, none of my 2ww's where ever the same!  I had "symptoms" with my first IUI and I was convincied it was going to work and I was devistated when it didn't.  But with my successful IVF I had no pregnancy symptoms and was 100% sure that my period was coming, I was busy planning the next cycle, what I was going to do differently, get fit, lose weight, eat healthier etc etc - and was totally shocked when I got a BFP!  So, in my experience there is no way to be certain.  I wish there was one clear sign that would tell us one way or another, it would at least stop us going loopy during the 2ww!

I will have my fingers crossed that the test on Wednesday gives you fantastic news!            

Sue


----------



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you. I think im driving myself insane now. my hubby is back at work now so i have far too much time thinking. the more i try and think of other things, the more i think about wednesday. S X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can totally relate - I tried loads of things, reading, playing computer games, cross stitch, watching films, I even tried and failed to learn the piano!  I got myself in such a tizz once that I had a panic attack, something I have never had before - that can't have helped   .

Sue


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi V2681

My OTD is Wednesday too, I've not really had any symptoms, but every twinge I'm wondering is it AF or ligaments in uterus!!! I'm sending myself and DH  .

Are you holding out until Wed to test or have/are you going to do one early? I want to test in morning but don't know if I dare  

   and     for a


----------



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi 
I'm in two minds really. my hubby doesnt want me to but after reading some positive posts I'm really tempted. Have you thought 
about it. S x


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm feeling same as you really, now I've seen all positive posts I want to more but when I mentioned early testing to DH he is really against it and wants to wait for blood test on Wed! Would feel really bad doing it behind his back so waiting it is...few more days PUPO at least!

Lea x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck for Wednesday, i test on Thursday and it can't come quick enough. I'm the same, nothing jumps out to wither a positive or neg really. don't remember any of this with my last 2ww so that makes me even more crazy. 
I'm not going to test early, not gonna help my state of mind and i still have to have the blood test regardless of what the stick may say. DH is totally against it and its his pregnancy as much as its mine. he does after all have to put up with my mood swings, tears and my excuses for getting out of house work and cooking dinners recently. 
i find my self even talking to my belly asking little embryo to stay in there and hope its OK. my belly is swollen still and i can see my friends looking at me strangely, we haven't told anyone we are doing it this time so I'm finding it hard not being able to talk about it, hence the essay.

all the best for you both, BFP's all around please xx


----------



## chayale (Jan 23, 2011)

My 2ww has just begun.......................................


----------



## charvey1980 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, How are you getting on with your 2ww? Im 6dp2dt at the moment and its driving me mad aarrrrggghhhhhh!!!

Ps never used this chat thing before so hope im doing it right lol


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya charvey
what date are you testing? weve got a link going for us who are testing around the 7th of feb  

mrs macca xxx


----------

